# Easy Project...... Making Catheads



## cathead (May 24, 2015)

Here's an easy project you can make probably with junk you have laying around. 
It's not something often used but very handy when the need arises.  I made several.


----------



## brino (May 24, 2015)

Nicely done. I have never needed/used one, but your picture shows a great reason to have one.
My project list just keeps growing.......
-brino


----------



## Andre (May 24, 2015)

Should drill a second set of holes 120* apart, for hexagonal work.


----------



## cathead (May 25, 2015)

Andre said:


> Should drill a second set of holes 120* apart, for hexagonal work.


Yes, not a bad idea.  It could be done by adding 4 holes per cathead and using one pair of existing holes or a whole new set would work as well.


Thanks for the input.


----------



## 2volts (May 25, 2015)

Got me with this one! What is it used for?
pete


----------



## cathead (May 25, 2015)

2volts said:


> Got me with this one! What is it used for?
> pete



I see you are new here.  Welcome!

Look at my avatar, Pete.  That will show the details or expand the second photo for
a larger look.  It's used with a steady rest in the photo.


----------



## 2volts (May 25, 2015)

Ok got it now. 
So to set the square bar to run true you need to centre the tube in the rest then adjust the bar inside the tube?
pete


----------



## cathead (May 25, 2015)

2volts said:


> Ok got it now.
> So to set the square bar to run true you need to centre the tube in the rest then adjust the bar inside the tube?
> pete


                                                YES


----------



## Rick Leslie (May 25, 2015)

I've always called the 'spiders'. It's simply a 'poor man's 4 jaw', to oversimplify. Here's a few pics to give a better idea of the many uses.
https://www.google.com/search?q=lat...6FoSQyQSMnIDwBw&ved=0CB4QsAQ&biw=1366&bih=633

Once you make one and use it, you'll wonder how you got by without it. BTW: your catheads look great, Cathead.


----------



## brino (May 26, 2015)

Rick Leslie said:


> I've always called the 'spiders'.



Hey Rick,

I have always seen the word "spiders" reserved for a spacer that sits between a lathe chuck and the work, to hold the work further out of the jaws so you can machine more of it, while keeping the end parallel to the chuck face. There are several examples of that use at your link!

I am not trying to be the language police, just highlighting a different use of the term.

-brino


----------

